# EN: site web de la société



## freeman_tio

Que vaut il mieux dire!?dans un texte à traduire ou c exactement la même chose et n'a aucune importance!!?

"Inmobiliaria Calatayud_ society’s web site"   ou    __"web site of the _Inmobiliaria Calatayud society"   

PS je sais pas si j'ai bien mis le society au bonne endroit dans la 1er expression!!!


merci!!


----------



## pyan

freeman_tio said:


> *"Inmobiliaria Calatayud society’s web site" ou "web site of the Inmobiliaria Calatayud society" *


 
Hello Freeman tio

These mean exactly the same thing. Society is in the correct place.

If *Inmobiliaria Calatayud society* is the name of a company, you need a capital letter on society -> *Inmobiliaria Calatayud Society.*


----------



## freeman_tio

No society is not the name of the society it's onely to specify it is a society! so the first sentence is ok even though?

Thanks!!!again


----------



## john_riemann_soong

The translation of "of" to "de" is actually because of the Romance/Latin influence. In Old English, "of" generally only meant "off"- everyone used the genitive case (which has become the clitic 's) then. 

However, too many "of"s can be unwieldy, but too many "'s" can be unwieldy too. Hence one might prefer to combine them. 

e.g. "I borrowed the car of my father's friend"...  (as opposed to "I borrowed my father's friend's car" or "I borrowed the car of the friend of my father)


----------



## freeman_tio

thanks!!!


----------



## Docbike

Hi

If "society" is NOT part of the company's name, then your translation is wrong.  You only need to say either:

*Inmobiliaria Calatayud's website *or *the website of IC.  *The first is better, the second being a little clumsy.

Bye


----------



## freeman_tio

Another question if th name of the society is like that _Consultores dirigidos _with a S at the and an I do this Consultores dirigidos' web site!!! for saying the web site of.....

Thanks


----------



## pyan

freeman_tio said:


> Another question if th name of the society is like that _Consultores dirigidos _with a S at the and *c*an I do this Consultores dirigidos' web site!!! for saying the web site of.....


Hello again
You can say *either* Consultores Dirigidos' web site *or* Consultores Dirigidos's web-site. There was a thread on this recently in the "English only" forum.

[I would choose the first. The second sounds terrible.]


----------



## Qcumber

Freeman Tio, are these expression to be used in sentences or as titles?


----------



## freeman_tio

Qcumber said:


> Freeman Tio, are these expression to be used in sentences or as titles?



No it 's in a sentence for exemple


_Portail web de l’ Union Syndicale Ouvrière Secteur Aérien, où tous les adhérents pourront consulter toute la législation syndical en vigueur du secteur, statuts, conventions, réglementation aérienne... Et être au courant de toute l’actualité du secteur, à travers son service de souscription d’informations.

_ Web site of the Union Syndical of the Worker of the Aeronautics Sector, where all the adherents could refer us on the legislation in force of the sector, statutes, conventions, aeronautics regulations…With this web site you will stay in touch with all the actualities of the sector, through is service of information subscription.



_Development of Addervall’s web site. Association for the development and the diversity of the rural economy of the valley of Albaida. This web site offers all the information on its services, surroundings action and .... _
 

I don't know if it sounds really good!! I don't think so!!!
_


_


----------



## Qcumber

freeman_tio said:


> _Portail web de l’ Union Syndicale Ouvrière Secteur Aérien, où tous les adhérents pourront consulter toute la législation syndical en vigueur du secteur, statuts, conventions, réglementation aérienne... Et être au courant de toute l’actualité du secteur, à travers son service de souscription d’informations._
> 
> Web site of the Union Syndical of the Worker of the Aeronautics Sector, where all the adherents could refer us on the legislation in force of the sector, statutes, conventions, aeronautics regulations…With this web site you will stay in touch with all the actualities of the sector, through is service of information subscription.



I see. Your structures are fine, but the whole text has many mistranslations as regards the vocabulary that I'm not going to correct at the moment.

Also, "Union Syndicale Ouvrière - Secteur Aérien" should not be translated as it is the official name of the union, but it would be a good idea to give its translation after in round brackets.

For these two reasons, you cannot use the possessive marker <'s>. Only the "A of B" structure is possible.

This is the website of Union Syndicale Ouvrière - Secteur Aérien (Workers' Trade Union - Aeronautics Branch), where ...
 
The best however, would be to get rid of web site in the title. Hence:
*Union Syndicale Ouvrière - Secteur Aérien (Workers' Trade Union - Aeronautics Branch), a web site where ....*
 
 



> _Development of Addervall’s web site. Association for the development and the diversity of the rural economy of the valley of Albaida. This web site offers all the information on its services, surroundings action and ...._


This is good except that the beginning is a bit surprising at first sight. 
One would expect either: Addervall Development's web site. An association for...
or: Development-of-Addervall's web site. An association for ...
My preference:
*Development of Addervall, the website of an association for ....  *

P.S. Why is it called first "Addervall" then "Albaida"?


----------



## mapping

IC's corporate website


----------



## freeman_tio

The best however, would be to get rid of web site in the title. Hence:
*Union Syndicale Ouvrière - Secteur Aérien (Workers' Trade Union - Aeronautics Branch), a web site where ....*

 This is good except that the beginning is a bit surprising at first sight.
One would expect either: Addervall Development's web site. An association for...
or: Development-of-Addervall's web site. An association for ...
My preference:
*Development of Addervall, the website of an association for ....  *

P.S. Why is it called first "Addervall" then "Albaida"?[/quote]


----------



## Qcumber

Freeman Tio, please unquote your answer so that I can quote it.


----------



## freeman_tio

So for an exemple like that it will be better to do like that!?

_Portail Web de l’Association des entrepreneurs de textile de la communauté de Valence à été créé...

__Asociación de Empresarios Textiles of the Valencia community, the web site have been created...

PS: At the origine it's a spanish text, so it's the translation from the spanish to french and now English __




__

_Thanks again


----------



## Qcumber

freeman_tio said:


> _Le portail web de l’Association des Entrepreneurs de Textile de la Communauté de Valence (AETCV)  a été créé..._
> _Asociación de Empresarios Textiles of the Valencia Community (AETVC).  Its web site has been created..._


The problem is to know whether Portail Web is part of the company's name or not. If it is, then keep it in the name, if it is not, then keep web site / portail in the apposition to the company's name.

I assumed it wasn't for my suggestions and corrections above.

Also, if the compan'y name is long, the best is to suggest an abbreviation in round brackets.

What do you mean by "has been created"? Either it is "has just been created" on "is now created" > "now exists". If your text is a news about the creation of the website, then your starter may be "AETVC now has its own website." ... 
Good luck


----------

